# Alberta to BC PCP Licensing Help (Canada)



## CANDawg (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi all,

Looking for some BC PCPs to help me out. I'm a PCP in Alberta, but I'm going to be moving to BC in the next couple months and am starting to work on transferring my license. I'm aware that BC is going to place some restrictions on my license due to differences in scope of practice, and I can have those removed by doing some recognized course work or, in the case of the two medications, a research paper.

That said, one of the restrictions is going to be Schedule 2(3)(f)(ii) which just lists "vitamins". What does this mean in the PCP scope of practice? "Vitamins" is an awfully broad category, and I can't for the life of me find what medication this is supposed to cover. From what I can tell, BCEHS doesn't have any vitamins in the protocols for PCPs. Hard to write a research paper when I don't even know what medication the paper is supposed to be about! 😂

Bonus question, is there any PCP in BC that actually has endorsement 2(3)(c) for endotracheal intubation? From what I can tell, even new JIBC graduates still have that restriction on their license. Is it generally accepted that a PCP in BC will have that restriction? I wouldn't want it to hinder my job search.

Thanks for your help!


----------

